# How long to dry logs before carving?



## torinocobra (May 20, 2013)

I came up with a 10' length of red cedar that was just felled. It has lots of taper, from 32" down to 20", and has lots of limbs because it was a full sun tree. So do I have to let it dry before I carve it. I've searched online, and can't find any info necessarily pertaining to wood this size. I did learn that I need to slow the drying down to keep it from cracking and checking, so it's covered by a tarp. I could see it taking over a year to dry completely, and I'd like to peel the bark and get carving. What is the right way? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Boydt8 (May 21, 2013)

Hmmm not sure bout red ceder... But ponderosa I wait till the chunks of bark starts to fall off. But when I carve it out and all details are complete, I still put a relief cut on the back side of the carving... But still the wood tends to check, but not that bad because the relief cut.
I'd say 1 year is good, with a relief cut in the back...

Good luck!


----------



## torinocobra (May 21, 2013)

*Thanks for the help!*

I am just carving the outside to look like ponderosa bark, I have seen a photo of this before where the "cracks" in the bark were burned and the whole log was stained. It looked great, I want to do the same for a chainsaw display, with saws bored into it all around. I thought about drilling out the center of the log to reduce weight-but wonder if this will make it crack in half as it dries. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## paccity (May 21, 2013)

going for this look?


----------



## torinocobra (May 22, 2013)

*Yep, that's the look.*

I'm glad you posted that because I haven't been able to find the picture that I saw. Do you know how to carve and finish Fraser?


----------

